# Where to buy Transfers in canada?



## Studingo

im a huge noob so I apologize in advance, but i have been reading on the forums for hours.

I have tried the few canada retailers that ive found on the vendors list that was kindly posted but none seem to be working out for me, i liked spot 98 the best, but something seems wrong as it wont let me order saying theres an issue with my shipping address.

I have tried a few like proworld and f&m but they want 35-40 dollars for shipping which is absurd.

Any fellow canadians have any tips where to get stock plastisol transfers?


----------



## splathead

Did you see this post with a spreadsheet that is updated constantly by Wormil? 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## into the T

have you looked at venture graphics

if you use them, please report back with results


----------



## Studingo

Splathead,

I did use that list, and all the US ones wanted crazy shipping even on small orders they wanted $35-$40 dollars. Might be feasible for a big order but when im just started out Im not ready to place a huge order just to try a few things out.


----------



## Studingo

venture graphics wants $25 shipping and i live like 5 hours away from them, cheapest option so far, but still really high shipping considering.


----------



## splathead

Studingo said:


> all the US ones wanted crazy shipping even on small orders


What about the Canadian ones on there?


----------



## Studingo

splathead said:


> What about the Canadian ones on there?


spot98 and venture are basically the only ones i had any success with, but spot 98 wont let me check out, and venture wants $25 shipping and i live only 5 hours away, in the same province. Might just be stuck using venture


----------



## splathead

Studingo said:


> but spot 98 wont let me check out


Seriously? They have a telephone you know?

Are you serious about getting an order done, or not?


----------



## Studingo

splathead said:


> Seriously? They have a telephone you know?
> 
> Are you serious about getting an order done, or not?


No need to be rude, or hostile. 

I have tried contacting them, both with the overseas phone number listed on their site as well as the email contact.


----------



## Studingo

after trying multiple times reloading my cart, it finally allowed me to checkout with spot98, so we shall see how that goes and I will report back.

Thank you to everyone that tried to help and gave suggestions, much appreciated


----------



## TrueNorthGear

Studingo said:


> after trying multiple times reloading my cart, it finally allowed me to checkout with spot98, so we shall see how that goes and I will report back.
> 
> Thank you to everyone that tried to help and gave suggestions, much appreciated


Please let us know how Spot98 works out. I'm in Canada too and having a reliable custom plastisol transfer supplier would be great.

Spot98's website leads me to believe they are run out of Portugal, so I'd be interested to hear how long it takes for you to get them. How much was their shipping if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Studingo

TrueNorthGear said:


> Please let us know how Spot98 works out. I'm in Canada too and having a reliable custom plastisol transfer supplier would be great.
> 
> Spot98's website leads me to believe they are run out of Portugal, so I'd be interested to hear how long it takes for you to get them. How much was their shipping if you don't mind me asking?


They have a $4.50 "handling fee" and then I paid $9.50 "shipping" on a $20 dollar order.

Ya, they come off as a canadian site, but the phone number and payment definitely seemed overseas. I will report back how long it takes.

Thats partly why I want a canadian supplier, i cant always wait 2-3 weeks for transfers, but I also dont wanna pay huge shipping charges locally.


----------



## TrueNorthGear

Has anyone in Canada ordered transfers from Transfer Express? They list a $20 per package shipping rate to Canada.


----------



## into the T

transfer express is out of the usa

i have trialed samples from them and cross-referenced prices with what i would need and...
maybe single color would be the ticket though (the quality was definitely there)

personally, i don't understand venture's business model of reasonable transfer prices,
but massive shipping charges (i'm only 4 hours away and a $6 order is $28 shipping)
maybe they rely on in-town only sales and it is a hassle to package and ship


----------



## bwdesigns

I like Prestocrest in Canada for my screened transfers.


----------



## into the T

bwdesigns said:


> I like Prestocrest in Canada for my screened transfers.



are you talking about their hotsplit?

can you provide some prices, elapsed time between order and receiving, quality, etc.?


----------



## Studingo

short update:

I put an order in with spot98 and its been now 13 days and my order hasnt even shipped yet. Will be trying someone else next.


----------



## bwdesigns

Prestocrest has PET, (they call goof-proof) which applies at about 330F as opposed to hot split which is much hotter. They generally ship out in a week. I have been very happy with Derrick's service. If I am awaiting artwork or a quantity, I'll book a place in the production queue pending art etc.


----------



## TrueNorthGear

Has anyone tried Dunblane & Turners in Ontario?
https://dunblaneandturners.com/custom-heat-transfers/


----------



## into the T

Studingo said:


> short update:
> 
> I put an order in with spot98 and its been now 13 days and my order hasnt even shipped yet. Will be trying someone else next.


i am almost positive they do everything out of portugal,
they don't even have $cad as a currency option


----------



## majik122

Any of my fellow canucks try Woods Transfers - Heat Applied Graphics ? Really good pricing and turn around time. I placed a small order just waiting to hear back on shipping prices.


----------



## into the T

let us know how they press and wash

so far versatrans has been the only one that has worked well in my trials

maybe i did something wrong with the others, i don't know


----------



## majik122

I will report back! Imagine I'll have them by March 12. I do plan on using versatrans too but no one will give me a shipping cost or even a ballpark figure on what shipping will be without me going through the whole artwork submit/approval etc. I'm gonna do that today though.


----------



## bwdesigns

My shipping from Versa to Alberta for 100 transfers is about 45.. I paid for express and it was 50


----------



## majik122

bwdesigns said:


> My shipping from Versa to Alberta for 100 transfers is about 45.. I paid for express and it was 50


I'm in AB too! Thanks for the information! Now when you say 100 transfers, is that 100 of their 13x19 sheets?


----------



## bwdesigns

yes, 100 of the 13x19 sheets,


----------



## majik122

bwdesigns said:


> yes, 100 of the 13x19 sheets,


Awesome! That is a very reasonable shipping price! I'll be doing an order today most likely! Thanks for your help!


----------



## bwdesigns

Oh boy! My order went into Versatrans Friday, and the Fedex man just dropped it off! and I'm in Canada. )


----------



## majik122

majik122 said:


> Awesome! That is a very reasonable shipping price! I'll be doing an order today most likely! Thanks for your help!


I just sent them my order about 90 mins ago. If I can get these by Friday...hell even Monday I'll be one happy camper too! lol


----------



## [email protected]

majik122 said:


> I'm in AB too! Thanks for the information! Now when you say 100 transfers, is that 100 of their 13x19 sheets?




if you don't mind me asking what was the colour count in your designs and price per sheet including any set up fees

Thanks


----------



## bwdesigns

I had 2 colors. and it was 4.67 per sheet for 100 sheets, no set ups.


----------



## majik122

[email protected] said:


> if you don't mind me asking what was the colour count in your designs and price per sheet including any set up fees
> 
> Thanks


All the information is on their website! You don't even need to create an account to see pricing but I did a small batch of just 20 of their 13x19 sheets, three separate designs all the same color per sheet. Price per sheet was like $4.94 but I also got a discount on the first order so it was even cheaper. No setup fee's at all. shipping for me was very reasonable as I live in Canada. 

This company is knocking it out of the park for me personally. Outstanding customer service from everyone there! Dan watched my order for me and made sure it all went out as quickly as possible. I ordered just a couple hours ago, and it'll be in the mail tomorrow already. Amazing work!!


----------



## [email protected]

majik122 said:


> All the information is on their website! You don't even need to create an account to see pricing but I did a small batch of just 20 of their 13x19 sheets, three separate designs all the same color per sheet. Price per sheet was like $4.94 but I also got a discount on the first order so it was even cheaper. No setup fee's at all. shipping for me was very reasonable as I live in Canada.
> 
> This company is knocking it out of the park for me personally. Outstanding customer service from everyone there! Dan watched my order for me and made sure it all went out as quickly as possible. I ordered just a couple hours ago, and it'll be in the mail tomorrow already. Amazing work!!


 
Good to know. I have been using a company that has great product but isn't as quick. they turn around an order in about a week. The sheets are 45cm x 61cm and I can put as many logo designs as I can jam on the sheet and there are no colour restrictions. Landed to me in Ontario I am paying about $600-700 Canadian for 100 sheets.
I have a bunch of customers who have multi coloured logos and do 5-10 orders with me a year so I gang them into a couple orders a year and have them in stock so I can turn there orders around in a couple of days.


----------



## into the T

ask danversatrans here for a free sample,
and he will send out a price list as well

if you go to their website from a canadian isp all the prices are cdn, not usd
which is a nice trick, no currency calcs needed


----------



## majik122

Ok, I ordered from both Versatranz and Woods Transfers. Both orders were our own designs. Woods were two colors, Versatranz one color. Both no setup fees. Woods sheet size is 10x15, Versatranz 13x19. Doing the math, Woods will be cheaper and they're located in Canada. I got two colors from woods for the same price as one color from Versatranz.

Woods Transfers I ordered last Thursday, they shipped today. Not a lot of communication from them. They seem like more of a mom and pop type business. My order shipped today. They say about a 5 day turn around and have held to that exactly. I'll report the quality once received.

Versatranz I ordered on Tuesday, it shipped yesterday and I just received them via fedex! Amazing speed, amazing support and amazing service from these guys, not one bad thing to say. I have the heatpress preheating to try one out but I already know these are going to be amazing!

Depending on the quality of the Woods Transfers, I think I probably will be using both services depending on my customers needs.


----------



## majik122

Received my order from Woods Transfers today. Took exactly as long as they said it would. About 5 days to fulfill and 3 business days to arrive to me. Shipping was $19 Purolator for 25-10x15 sheets. (2lbs)

I'm far from an expert as I've only ordered from Versatrans but I'm very happy with these too! I'll be using these guys right alongside Versatrans, all dependent on our customers needs!

Definitely a thumbs up for Woods Transfers though.


----------



## majik122

bwdesigns said:


> Prestocrest has PET, (they call goof-proof) which applies at about 330F as opposed to hot split which is much hotter. They generally ship out in a week. I have been very happy with Derrick's service. If I am awaiting artwork or a quantity, I'll book a place in the production queue pending art etc.


I'm looking at expanding my network of screen print suppliers. Do you know where Prestocrest ships out of? I have sent them an email but it's the weekend and I think I'm the only one who works weekends...lol.


----------



## bwdesigns

Prestocrest in from Kincardine. Ont


----------



## TrueNorthGear

I now this post is a few months old, but I just ordered some samples from Woods. Pricing looks great and they're Canadian too.

Has anyone had more experience with the Woods transfers?

Majik122 - how'd they hold up compared to Versatranz?


----------



## Leaf R

TrueNorthGear & Majik122, how have the Woods transfers worked for you? Have they held up??



TrueNorthGear said:


> I now this post is a few months old, but I just ordered some samples from Woods. Pricing looks great and they're Canadian too.
> 
> Has anyone had more experience with the Woods transfers?
> 
> Majik122 - how'd they hold up compared to Versatranz?


----------



## TrueNorthGear

Leaf R said:


> TrueNorthGear & Majik122, how have the Woods transfers worked for you? Have they held up??


I've only used their samples. I've been wash testing the one I applied on a 50/50 Athletic Grey shirt. I put their sample on the front and a Versatranz transfer on the back.

Most of it has washed well, but the white text is cracking. It does give it a bit of a vintage look. The feel on the shirt is great.

The Versatrans transfer looks the same as the day it was applied. 

If you want a vintage look, I think they's be great, especially for the price.


----------



## Leaf R

Thanks for the info. Did you try their polyprint transfer?? Maybe this will hold up better on poly/cotton garments. 

I've ordered some samples to try also and will let you know my results. I really do like their prices and their larger paper size.


----------



## TrueNorthGear

Leaf R said:


> Thanks for the info. Did you try their polyprint transfer?? Maybe this will hold up better on poly/cotton garments.
> 
> I've ordered some samples to try also and will let you know my results. I really do like their prices and their larger paper size.


I did receive their new transfers last week I think. Haven't had a chance to test them yet. The real difference is that the woods hot split transfers do not have the adhesive unless you pay for an extra color, turning a two color print into a three. From what I saw for the pricing on their new ploy prints, it is the equivalent of adding two colors to your design which adds up fast.


----------



## Danielk

We use woods transfers Bracebridge Ont.


----------



## Leaf R

Danielk said:


> We use woods transfers Bracebridge Ont.


Are you using the hot-split with or without adhesive?? How long have you been using them and how have they been holding up?

Anything else we should know before ordering from them?

Thanks


----------



## timreiling

I'd try Transfer Express, they are the best.


----------



## into the T

transfer express is brutal with shipping rates to canada (at least my place),
and they make you do all the currency conversions to figure out what each order will cost that particular day

at least versatrans has automatic cdn pricing right on their site,
and their shipping is far cheaper

quality-wise i will give the edge to versatrans, but stahls/transfer express is not the worst

on customer service, versatrans makes stahls look like anthony hopkins on that vertical gurney from silence of the lambs
i don't know why, but stahls is the absolute worst business i have ever dealt with
they could not care less about my concerns or helping me to become their customer,
and i tried multiple times


----------



## timreiling

into the T said:


> transfer express is brutal with shipping rates to canada (at least my place),
> and they make you do all the currency conversions to figure out what each order will cost that particular day
> 
> at least versatrans has automatic cdn pricing right on their site,
> and their shipping is far cheaper
> 
> quality-wise i will give the edge to versatrans, but stahls/transfer express is not the worst
> 
> on customer service, versatrans makes stahls look like anthony hopkins on that vertical gurney from silence of the lambs
> i don't know why, but stahls is the absolute worst business i have ever dealt with
> they could not care less about my concerns or helping me to become their customer,
> and i tried multiple times


Sorry! Just trying to help.


----------



## Danielk

They are excellent quality we have had no issues. Have been using them for aprx 5 years. You should contact them directly with any questions.


----------



## into the T

timreiling said:


> Sorry! Just trying to help.



haha!

i was just being colorful

it's good to have opinions and choices,
i think you should get samples from as many as possible,
for testing not only materials, but the company itself

i don't know why they don't like me
they must like others or they would be out of business

you offered a viable option for the question asked,
i apologize for being a little too flowery in the prose dept.


----------



## splathead

into the T said:


> i don't know why they don't like me.


----------



## into the T

splathead said:


>



you may want to look at this
i am much beloved in china


----------



## Leaf R

I received an order of transfers from Woods last week and they turned out nice. Transfered nicely and held up perfect to the first couple of washings.

Price was excellent and took 6 working days to ship.


----------



## Danielk

Woods transfers... In Ontario. Why would you not support a Canadian company.
1-800-843-0704 Bracebridge, Ontario


----------



## tshirtprincess

bwdesigns said:


> My shipping from Versa to Alberta for 100 transfers is about 45.. I paid for express and it was 50


Hi there! I am in Alberta as well but have not even considered ordering from the US as I thought you would require a broker and have to pay customs fees. I was a little disappointed with the Canadian options. I'm assuming you didn't have a broker or have to pay customs fees or require a broker?


----------



## into the T

tshirtprincess said:


> Hi there! I am in Alberta as well but have not even considered ordering from the US as I thought you would require a broker and have to pay customs fees. I was a little disappointed with the Canadian options. I'm assuming you didn't have a broker or have to pay customs fees or require a broker?


contact versatrans for some free samples for testing, you won't be disappointed

here is my review thread for their transfers


----------



## tshirtprincess

into the T said:


> contact versatrans for some free samples for testing, you won't be disappointed
> 
> here is my review thread for their transfers


Thank you! I will check it out.


----------



## tshirtprincess

into the T said:


> contact versatrans for some free samples for testing, you won't be disappointed
> 
> here is my review thread for their transfers


Their pricing seems a little steep to me. With 3-4 pantone colours in my designs it is cheaper for me to go with Venture Graphics. I wish they had other sheet size options as well. With my smaller designs there is much wasted space. I'm not sure how a previous poster ordered 100 sheets for $4.67 as the quote I received was much, much higher. Thank you for the suggestion though. Much appreciated.


----------



## into the T

tshirtprincess said:


> Their pricing seems a little steep to me. With 3-4 pantone colours in my designs it is cheaper for me to go with Venture Graphics. I wish they had other sheet size options as well. With my smaller designs there is much wasted space. I'm not sure how a previous poster ordered 100 sheets for $4.67 as the quote I received was much, much higher. Thank you for the suggestion though. Much appreciated.



all the best
as with any new process/supplier, do testing


----------



## TrueNorthGear

Venture Graphics are a hot-split transfer that apply at 375F. Keep that in mind depending on the material you will be applying your transfers to.

I can confirm the Versatranz transfers are top-notch but can get expensive with 3-4 colours and minimal quantities. The gang sheet is huge, so try to get as many designs on as you can. I did a three colour job with them and ordered 25 sheets so it was just over $13 per sheet I believe. I had 4 larger designs and a bunch of small ones ganged up so the price per design was cheaper than I could do it in cut vinyl.

It worked out to around $0.06 per square inch so a 10"w x 4"h design is about $2.40 for a three colour transfer.

In Canada, Woods Transfers is another option. I haven't ordered from them, but have done some testing with their samples. For a 3 or 4 colour hot split transfer, they use a 10x15 inch sheet with a 12 sheet minimum. I believe their pricing is better than Venture.


----------

